# Medtronic or Dana RS??



## franclegg (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi there - Ive been a pump user for many years and now have the chance or either of the above. My issue is that neither I or my diabetic SN have any knowledge of these pumps. I will be the 1st in my area to get one. I have looked at many sites and have a mind full of information on both but its difficult to know which to choose. I currently use the omnipod so was a little dubious about returning to a tubed pump - but I guess I can get used to it as I had one previously to the omnipod.
The Medtronic 780 sounds great but the sensor attaching seems to be a bit of a nightmare due to the amount of sticky stuff you need to apply to keep it in place - this is no good for me in the summer as I love the sun and like to get a bit of colour when possible (I don't want to end up with a white mark on my body or arm where the sensor and the sticky stuff has been).
Ive looked at the Dana RS with Dexcom G6 and that sensor is easy to apply and takes only a few minutes.
Does anyone have any recommendations or views on either of these pls?


----------



## Inka (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi @franclegg  I have the DANA RS and I love it. I don’t have the Dexcom because I can’t afford it, but the loop set-up looks very good from what I’ve read. Sooil worked with #wearenotwaiting when they designed the pump and I like that.

What I love about the DANA RS is it’s small size (it’s one of the lightest 300 unit pumps) and its robustness. The casing isn’t at all plasticky. I also love the fact I can control it from my phone. The phone app has loads on it eg different boluses, ability to set a temp basal, etc etc, and it’s just so easy to use when out and about. Nothing extra to forget or charge. I’ve had zero issues with it.

It seems a high quality pump too, and came with a smart case of accessories. It also has a good choice of sets including the O set which rotates and has heat-activated adhesive. Importantly, getting pump consumables is easy and quick. I’ve been very impressed by their customer service.


----------



## franclegg (Feb 17, 2021)

Inka said:


> Hi @franclegg  I have the DANA RS and I love it. I don’t have the Dexcom because I can’t afford it, but the loop set-up looks very good from what I’ve read. Sooil worked with #wearenotwaiting when they designed the pump and I like that.
> 
> What I love about the DANA RS is it’s small size (it’s one of the lightest 300 unit pumps) and its robustness. The casing isn’t at all plasticky. I also love the fact I can control it from my phone. The phone app has loads on it eg different boluses, ability to set a temp basal, etc etc, and it’s just so easy to use when out and about. Nothing extra to forget or charge. I’ve had zero issues with it.
> 
> It seems a high quality pump too, and came with a smart case of accessories. It also has a good choice of sets including the O set which rotates and has heat-activated adhesive. Importantly, getting pump consumables is easy and quick. I’ve been very impressed by their customer service.


Thanks Inka - im 90% sure ill go with the Dana. So it learns your insulin needs over time? Stops when low and gives you a shot when high? Am I think that's correct?


----------



## Inka (Feb 17, 2021)

franclegg said:


> Thanks Inka - im 90% sure ill go with the Dana. So it learns your insulin needs over time? Stops when low and gives you a shot when high? Am I think that's correct?



The pump by itself won’t do that. But if you have the Dexcom, you can ‘loop’ with it using OpenAPS. I had a brief discussion about looping last time I ordered my pump consumables, and the person I spoke to enthused about the pump/loop learning your needs. I also know that some people at my hospital use it and said it was a godsend because it helped their control and reduced their mental effort. 

If the looping facility is something you want to know more about, I suggest googling, looking on Youtube, or contacting the company themselves as they’ll be able to answer technical queries.


----------



## franclegg (Feb 17, 2021)

Inka said:


> The pump by itself won’t do that. But if you have the Dexcom, you can ‘loop’ with it using OpenAPS. I had a brief discussion about looping last time I ordered my pump consumables, and the person I spoke to enthused about the pump/loop learning your needs. I also know that some people at my hospital use it and said it was a godsend because it helped their control and reduced their mental effort.
> 
> If the looping facility is something you want to know more about, I suggest googling, looking on Youtube, or contacting the company themselves as they’ll be able to answer technical queries.


Thank you so much - ill take a look at YouTube again - im exhausted by it all at the moment. So much to take in.


----------



## Inka (Feb 17, 2021)

The company that provides the supplies for the DANA in the U.K. is Advanced Therapeutics. They’re in the Midlands and their phone number is 01926 833273.

Their website specifically mentions the Dexcom G6 in relation to looping, but they should be able to provide more information.


----------



## Inka (Feb 17, 2021)

I think this is the loop they use:

https://camdiab.com/

Maybe have a read, write down any questions and give Advanced Therapeutics a call? I couldn’t find an email address but I’m sure they have one. I’ll edit this if I find it. Just about to go out.


----------



## franclegg (Feb 17, 2021)

Inka said:


> I think this is the loop they use:
> 
> https://camdiab.com/
> 
> Maybe have a read, write down any questions and give Advanced Therapeutics a call? I couldn’t find an email address but I’m sure they have one. I’ll edit this if I find it. Just about to go out.


You've been a great help. Thanks again for all your advice. Most appreciated.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi @franclegg 

I am a recent switch to the 780.  I have not yet gone over to the auto mode, but I am already finding the benefits of using the sensors.  There were difficulties with supplies in the first week of Jan but none since.  
The things I like about it compared to my previous pump (Combo) are 

the option for a slower delivery of Bolus.  I no longer get skanky cannula sites
I get zero bubbles in the system and it automatically primes the cannula after filling (I used to forget this in the Combo sometimes)
It alarms if I forget to do the final step when bolusing.  No more unexplained highs after a meal to sort out.
When using the sensors even in manual mode I had no hypos and staid in range around 90% of the time.  I still have the benefits of the automode to come when it will adjust my basal insulin based on readings taken every 5 minutes. 

My only grizzle is that I have to access my pump in order to Bolus, and like @Inka i liked the remote control I had with my Combo.  

I understand how making a choice of next pump can fill up your head.  I like what @everydayupsanddowns said, all the pumps have different pros and cons and the four years pass very quickly.

I hope this helps.


----------



## franclegg (Feb 17, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Hi @franclegg
> 
> I am a recent switch to the 780.  I have not yet gone over to the auto mode, but I am already finding the benefits of using the sensors.  There were difficulties with supplies in the first week of Jan but none since.
> The things I like about it compared to my previous pump (Combo) are
> ...


That's good to know. So much to take into consideration.  My brain is going explode....thanks for your input.


----------



## Inka (Feb 17, 2021)

Don’t let your brain explode! The best thing to do, I find, is make a lot of notes. Write down or print off all the tech facts for each pump and circle anything important to you and do a wavy line under anything that concerns you.

Then make a list of what you want in a pump eg ability to control it from your phone, choose bolus speeds, etc etc. Some of those might be non-negotiable, so you can asterisk those.

Then spend time imagining having each pump and see if there’s anything that is concerning you. Think about your lifestyle, your job, your routine, even your clothes, and think what would fit in best.

I even scored my two possible pumps. By working through these lists and imaginings, you’ll find you’re instinctively drawn to one pump.

Here are the tech specs for the DANA RS:

BOLUS FEATURES​
• Bolus Increments in 0.05, 0.1, 0.5, 1.0 units
• Alternative Bolus Duration: 12, 30, 60 sec for 1 unit
• Extended Bolus (30 minutes – 8 hours)
• Dual Pattern Bolus
BASAL FEATURES​
• Minimal Delivery Rate: 0.04 unit/hr
• Basal Increments: 0.1 unit/hr or 0.01 unit/hr
• Number of Rates Per Profile: 24/day, hourly
• Temporary Basal: 1hr – 24 hrs, 0% – 200%
• Number of Profiles: 4
MISCELLANEOUS FEATURES​
• Insulin Capacity of 300 units (3.0 cc)
• Memory Recall: Bolus(300), Daily totals(60), Prime(60), Refill(60), BGM(420), Carbohydrate(300), Basal(1440 Hours), Alarm(50), Suspend(50), Temporary Basal(100), Error(100)
• Average Battery Life of 3-4 Weeks (Depends upon insulin dosage)
• IP28 rate (Pump)
SAFETY FEATURES​
• Button-Lock mode to prevent unintended operation
• Alarm (Low Battery, Low reservoir, Occlusion, Missed bolus,Shutdown)
• Fail-safe Function
• Bolus Frequency Restriction
• Active Insulin Monitoring
SUPPLEMENTARY FEATURES​
• Carb/Bolus Calculation Program
• Button Scroll
• Vibration/sound/both
• Weight: 62grams[2.18oz] including battery.
CUSTOMISABLE FEATURES FOR INDIVIDUALS INCLUDING PROFESSIONAL CARE GIVERS​
• Audible reminders of Bolus insulin
• Presetting of default boluses
• PIN programming for healthcare professional / caregivers to access guided management features


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 17, 2021)

Medtronic 780 is one of two pumps currently thinking of switching to, sensors not funded by trust but could still go with it, holding out on hope that one day funding decision will change, bit like libre.


----------



## Maco (Feb 17, 2021)

I’ve being using the Medtronic 780G since the 7th of January, I have the guardian 3 CGM funded & I can’t sing it’s praises enough.

The pumps automode feature is absolutely fantastic & well worth the fiddly sensor insertion. If im totally honest it’s only fiddly the first time round, after that you can quite easily fit a new sensor in a few minutes without any hassle at all. If you want it on the back of your arm you’ll need someone to tape it for you, but if you go for the thigh or stomach you can easily do it yourself.

Over the last 24hrs I’ve been 95% in target range, over the last week I’ve been 87% in range. My carelink predicted A1C is 48.7, before the pump my A1c was 83. Once you have your carb ratios dailed in the pump is amazing, I’ve said it before on this forum but during the night I haven’t been out of range once. If I’ve started to raise the pump corrects & if I’ve dropped a little it’ll shut off my background basal insulin so that I don’t have a Hypo. I’ve said it to my partner a few times lately but I actually don’t feel diabetic anymore & I can freely live my life. Takes a few minutes to count carbs, insert them into your pump and your away.

I have no experience with the Dana & to be honest I haven’t researched it at all, but you wouldn’t regret going with the 780G


----------



## franclegg (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you all so much for your input. I have a day off on Fri so I'm gonna sit down and do as Inka suggested and see if I can make a decision from there. Theres so much to take into consideration. Information overload. My head will be totally mashed by Fri afternoon, but then have until Monday to make a decision. Wish me luck.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2021)

Email address  info @ advancedtherapeuticsuk. com but remove the spaces.

There is a Tab on their website headed 'Closed loop pumping' so I think you ought to have a look at their website and see what you can discover there!


----------



## franclegg (Feb 19, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Email address  info @ advancedtherapeuticsuk. com but remove the spaces.
> 
> There is a Tab on their website headed 'Closed loop pumping' so I think you ought to have a look at their website and see what you can discover there!


Thanks. I'll have a look at that too....


----------



## Matchless (Feb 20, 2021)

Inka said:


> Don’t let your brain explode! The best thing to do, I find, is make a lot of notes. Write down or print off all the tech facts for each pump and circle anything important to you and do a wavy line under anything that concerns you.
> 
> Then make a list of what you want in a pump eg ability to control it from your phone, choose bolus speeds, etc etc. Some of those might be non-negotiable, so you can asterisk those.
> 
> ...


Hi Inka can you tell me what is the difference between Dana i and Dana rs  apart from the new appearance ,i was interested in the cgm until i looked on the site that the amazon app is 70 pound a month for the closed loop is there any other cgm for the pump.


----------



## Inka (Feb 20, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Hi Inka can you tell me what is the difference between Dana i and Dana rs  apart from the new appearance ,i was interested in the cgm until i looked on the site that the amazon app is 70 pound a month for the closed loop is there any other cgm for the pump.



I don’t know @Matchless Because I don’t have a CGM I haven’t looked into the options or compared DANA pumps. 

Advanced Therapeutics are an excellent company. I strongly suggest you contact them with your questions. They should be able to let you know and help you choose. As you know, there are various looping options and I’m not knowledgable enough to comment. I know people who use Dexcom and people who use the Libre plus Miao Miao. However, not using them myself, I don’t know enough to advise you.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 20, 2021)

Inka said:


> I don’t know @Matchless Because I don’t have a CGM I haven’t looked into the options or compared DANA pumps.
> 
> Advanced Therapeutics are an excellent company. I strongly suggest you contact them with your questions. They should be able to let you know and help you choose. As you know, there are various looping options and I’m not knowledgable enough to comment. I know people who use Dexcom and people who use the Libre plus Miao Miao. However, not using them myself, I don’t know enough to advise you.


thank you for your quick reply i will do some more browsing.


----------

